# A couple of birthday pictures for Kim



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Here are a couple of pictures of my little birthday girl. 

Her birthday dress and bow (by mommy)


I got my berry own cake. ~Sassy


Thank you Kim and Nissa for the bows and the blankie.


Mrs. Kim, do I wook pwetty in my bows? ~Sassy




*edited....photos removed 12/07/08 if you would like to see them just PM me. Thanks ~Sassy's mommy


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

It was totally our pleasure Sassy Girl. We love you so much! :wub: Beautiful dress, beautiful fluff, she is such a cutie pie!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Been waiting for these since yesterday! Woo HOO! They are beautiful as is Sassy...Pat, geat Job on the dress...Kim, You are golden! Pat, Sassys gifts will be there by next week I hope...LLOVE THE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x0x0x0x0x0x N


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh darn Sassy, I missed your birthday! :smilie_tischkante: I am sooooo sorry. You look just stunning in the dress and bow Mommy made for you. What a good Mommy. I love the bows and the placement of them is especially nice. What a good little girl to sit there so nice with them on while silly Mommy took your picture! How nice of Kim & Nissa to give you such a pretty blanket and so many bows. I hope you had a great birthday honey.
You don't ever post pictures of that gorgeous baby Pat. That's the first pictures I've seen other than your siggy since I've been a member! More please.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How sweet!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Sassy, you are a beautiful girl :wub: :wub: Great job on the dress and bow!! Such a sweet gift from Kim and Nissa :tender:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful girl!!! Pat, her dress and bow are gorgeous! As are the bows by Marj! And how VERY sweet of Kim and Nissa to send her those gifts! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Sassy is absolutely gorgeous!!!!! :wub: :wub: Happy Birthday Sassy!!!! arty: 

That was very sweet and thoughtful of Kim and Nissa!!!! :Flowers 2:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh that sweet little Sassy girl is gorgeous.

You really must post more often.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh how darling little Sassy looks in her beautiful birthday dress!! ( but then she always looks darling! :wub: ) That blanket is so pretty and had tolove the photo of all the bows!! how cute!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy late Birthday Sassy.
I loved the pictures and it looks like beautiful Sassy had a great birthday. Her dress is so pretty and Kim is a sweetheart for sending all those bows. 
I love Sassy in her bows, she may have started a whole new look for bows.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww..... I love the pic where she is wearing all the bows, lol. She is adorable!!! Happy Birthday little girl!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Sassy is gorgeous-you do such a great job with her grooming! I love the second picture :wub: And the third id too funny!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:wub: Sassy you are beautiful! Looks like you had a great birthday!! :chili:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What a glorious coat Sassy girl has!!!! The bows are cute and I love her blankie!!!!! She is just beautiful!!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

How adorable!!!

Happy Birthday, Sassy!!!!

We think you are beautiful and oh so sweet!!!!

Hugs,
Mateo


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Happy belated Sassy.......I really LOL when I saw the last pic!


----------



## katira (Apr 21, 2008)

:celebrate - fireworks: HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Sassy looks stunning in her pictures as always!! I love the picture of her and the birthday cupcake :wub:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

She is absolutley S T U N N I N G!!!! Great shots!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=44706:bigbdayparty.gif]

Happy birthday, sweet Sassy!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Such a pretty brat!! I love the last picture, Pat - lol!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

What precious gifts, for a precious girl.

I loved this pic, Pat ~ LOL


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

AAWW!! Happy B-day!! Cute pics!! :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Lookin' FABULOUS Sassy girl! :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Miss Sassy :wub: is looking gorgeous in her beautiful birthday dress & bow. Happy belated birthday to your sweet litle girl.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Sassy is so~ooo pretty! :wub: 

Happy birthday, Sassy girl!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Stunning.
xoxoxo


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Sassy :wub: girl, you look stunning! Hope you had a FABULOUS birthday artytime: and that you really enjoyed that
cupcake!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sassy you look so pretty, i especially love how your modeling your bows. :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Absolutely, amazingly, breathtakingly STUNNING!!! We really need to see this girl more often! I love that Sassy! Sorry I missed your birthday, precious!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh Miss Sassy, you wook bootiful. I hope you had a happy birfday and got wots of kisses and other stuffs. Lub Tanner


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Sassy is beautiful, Happy Birthday!
I want to know what products you use on her!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Whoa! I believe I see Miss Sassy!!! Is it a dream? I've been waiting <strike>so patiently</strike> for so long!!!

:heart: :heart: She's as Beautiful as I remember :heart: :heart: 


I hope you had a wonderful birthday, little girl....I see you're getting lots of presents!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sassy is one beautiful bithday girl!...such adorable pictures.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Dec 5 2008, 08:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683271


> Sassy is beautiful, Happy Birthday!
> I want to know what products you use on her![/B]



I have my "Sassy" grooming regimen in the blog section of the forum. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ogid=6&st=0


P.S. I have recently made a couple of changes. I am now using John Paul Pet Spray Leave In Condiiton in lieu of CC Ice on Ice, and I no longer use the CC Daily Conditioning Shampoo.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What cute birthday pawty pics and Sassy looks mawvelous!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your sweet, kind compliments of my Sassy girl. We have friends that we eat dinner out with every Tuesday night. Our friend, Sandra, shares the same birthdate as Sassy. So instead of going out for dinner we asked Sandra and Stanley to come to our home for dinner. I made chicken florentine and Sassy greeted them at the door in her pretty red birthday dress. Sassy was such a good little hostess. She LOVES people. :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Awww Sassy looks so pretty in her special dress! Glad she had a good day!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm loving that last photo! LOL She tolerates so much...

What a generous gift from Kim & Nissa! I hope Sassy had a wonderful birthday! :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

sassy is one of the prettiest Maltese I've ever seen! :wub: I hope my little Giselle's hair will be that pretty when it grows out.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

omg those are just too cute - what a beautiful baby you have


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Miss Sassy -- you'd be gorgeous in a paper sack. But you look especially pretty in your Birthday Dress and all your bows.

What a STAR :wub: :wub:


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

I know you haven't been feeling well and getting that dress done ws a chore, but you did a sensational job and she looks absolutely gorgeous.....as always. She just looks sooo happy. 

Sassy-yous will get a box frum me in de next foo days. Me skin bruffer Daniel teared paper on de the pakage fer yous mom when he putted it in the box, but he did not tel mom--but I seed him and I tole her. My wittle fwiend Erika fergot the labels,(Hers wrapped the pakages wile mum gibbed me a baff. Hers is 8 yers old and I wike to pway wid her) but mum told her dat dere is a man, a woman and a doggie at your house, and yous guys can figger it out. Dere is a pwesent frum me in dere dat is not wrapped and and it is gween. It will be amost wike yous is pwayind wid me. Afore Danny sealed the box I also put a special bee in your bonnet. Puts in de box meself. It will pwobably smell wike me, and since I had a baff dis week, dat's not a bad ting. Afore me baff he said I smelled wike 7 pounds of dog pee. Dat ws not nice. Twue, but not nice. Sammie. 

OK Sammie, we have t o go now. Say goodnight to Aunt Pat and Sassy.

"I wubs yous" Sammie


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*ohhh cuzin sassy,

u wook bootiful. ur mommy dub a good job gwooming u.

i wunder if i wib wooks wik dat when i git older???  

i hope u hab a happy birfday.

wots a birfday??? :huh: 

tail wags and nose wicks


Baby Katie



*


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Awwww...Sassy, you look just gorgeous! Happy Birthday Little Darling!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Sassy looks stunning Pat, you groom her to perfection :wub: 
beautiful gift , wonderful and thoughtful of Kim :biggrin:


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Sassy is just gorgeous...such a pretty girl :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*a real beauty. so pretty pictures. 
I love the one of her sniffing on her very own cake :wub: :wub: :wub: *


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sassy looks so pretty in her birthday dress and bow! 

And, she is so beautifully groomed!

All the pictures are great! The picture of Sassy and her birthday cake is so dear! And, I love the one with all the bows!

Happy Birthday Sassy!


----------

